# gym or home?



## tom1ss (Jun 29, 2011)

Do I have to join a gym to see some kind of gains?. I have a bench press and curl machine home, few dumbbells… I can save few bucks and still end up with a nice working out routine. What do you think?


----------



## MPMC (Jun 29, 2011)

How wil you do back and legs?


----------



## philll (Jun 30, 2011)

Start off at home if you have the weights, the right equipment (that means something for legs) and the time and dedication. No interruptions while doing your 30-45 minute workouts. This can be a good start..
Start off slow and work your way up. If you really get into body-building, you'll join a gym and going there on a regular schedule won't be a big deal.


----------



## tom1ss (Jul 1, 2011)

philll said:


> Start off at home if you have the weights, the right equipment (that means something for legs) and the time and dedication. No interruptions while doing your 30-45 minute workouts. This can be a good start..
> Start off slow and work your way up. If you really get into body-building, you'll join a gym and going there on a regular schedule won't be a big deal.



thanks for your input, but what you meant exactly by something for legs? can you detail a little bit? I don't have a machine for legs, but I do have random dumbbells that I assume could be used for leg exercises?also , can you give me a idea on simple diet plan that doesn't involve so mush calorie counting? thanks


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 3, 2011)

tom1ss said:


> Do I have to join a gym to see some kind of gains?. I have a bench press and curl machine home, few dumbbells… I can save few bucks and still end up with a nice working out routine. What do you think?



If you have limited equipment your only going to be able to push yourself so far. I would join a good so you have a selection of the equipment you will need to build an outstanding physique. A good gym is money well spent.


----------



## philll (Jul 4, 2011)

tom1ss said:


> thanks for your input, but what you meant exactly by something for legs? can you detail a little bit? I don't have a machine for legs, but I do have random dumbbells that I assume could be used for leg exercises?also , can you give me a idea on simple diet plan that doesn't involve so mush calorie counting? thanks



Squats, leg extensions, lunges.. 

If you forget about legs, you are missing out on 50%+ of your body. Not to mention legs contribute to a huge boost in testosterone which is key for building muscle.


----------



## Harbour (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi Tom,
How about watching and following some you tube exercise videos of these equipment!
As you said you have bench press, curl machine and few dumbbells at home so try to make their best use and do make sets of these equipment so you will get great output from these objects.


----------

